# Bullard Eagle Stove



## JonnyCuse (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello all!

This is my first posting here so I apologize if I am in the wrong section. My parents have had a Bullard stove in the garage for several years. I believe my father purchased this one as well as an insert from the factory went they went out of business. I have a friend that is interested in buying it for his new house and was wondering if someone could give me an idea of what I should ask for it. It has never been used and really just needs a good cleaning since it has been in the garage for so long. Any information you could give me would be much appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Dec 3, 2015)

Moved to the Classics forum. You don't find stoves of that vintage unused too often. For info do a search on Bullard using the search box in the upper right. Here's a sample thread. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/install-specs-bullard-eagle-double-door.103441/


----------



## JonnyCuse (Dec 3, 2015)

Great, thank you!! Didn't find much to get an idea of value but hopefully someone will be able to help out.


----------



## begreen (Dec 3, 2015)

In general older steel stoves in good condition can fetch up to $250-300 in peak heating season. They can go much lower off season, especially in a saturated market.


----------



## StoveWannabe (Dec 4, 2015)

begreen said:


> In general older steel stoves in good condition can fetch up to $250-300 in peak heating season. They can go much lower off season, especially in a saturated market.



What is the measurements of the stove? What is the flue size, 6" or 8"? Where in Syracuse do you live?


----------



## JonnyCuse (Dec 14, 2015)

I apologize for taking so long to get back to you. It's not easy navigating my parents garage but I was able to crawl back there and take some measurements. The stove is approximately 27"w x 28"d x 30"h with an 8" flue. Its actually a "hawk" model, not an "eagle". They also have an unused Bullard insert. There was a list of various options for that one with quotes ranging from $1100-$1400. They are located on the east side of Syracuse by Dewitt.


----------



## StoveWannabe (Dec 14, 2015)

JonnyCuse said:


> I apologize for taking so long to get back to you. It's not easy navigating my parents garage but I was able to crawl back there and take some measurements. The stove is approximately 27"w x 28"d x 30"h with an 8" flue. Its actually a "hawk" model, not an "eagle". They also have an unused Bullard insert. There was a list of various options for that one with quotes ranging from $1100-$1400. They are located on the east side of Syracuse by Dewitt.


To bad for me it is to big for my fireplace. Too tall unless I have my friend cut off the legs to fit. Do you have pictures of the Bullard insert? 
I forgot to ask, some of the models have a baffle installed. Does this one have a baffle?


----------



## JonnyCuse (Dec 15, 2015)

I will try and get over there this week to measure the insert. The freestanding one I believe does have a baffle. When I look down the flue all I see is a steel plate (baffle?) about 3 or 4 inches down. My buddy was interested in the free standing one, I was just trying to get an idea on how much to ask for it but I will get you the info on the insert.


----------

